
Online Lender SoFi Seems to Push Back IPO Plans, Raising $1B - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/30/online-lender-sofi-seems-to-push-back-ipo-plans-raising-1-billion-instead/
======
pbreit
So, is this all equity funds? Wouldn't a lender like this just secure some
cheaper money to fund its loans?

All this new age lending seems crazy to me. I've tried a few out but usually
get 20-30% offers vs 7% at a CU and 10-12% at a regular bank/cc issuer.

